# First Look: BMW i4 First Official Photos



## mystich5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the look of the car except that FUGLY grill.


----------



## DaanBMW (Jun 9, 2011)

belt line too high, almost like a CUV


----------



## Martina51 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the grill looks more like a Pontiac, I would say buying any BMW with the ‘new’ funky grill is a ‘Hell to the NO’ for me


----------



## sk_latigre (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks kinda like the 10th Gen Honda Accord from the side


----------



## Martina51 (Nov 11, 2009)

I


sk_latigre said:


> Looks kinda like the 10th Gen Honda Accord from the side


 agree to the Honda similarity. Hope BMW rethinks this ‘new’ vision. It is more than BMW logo


----------



## skbmw2007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah..back to 1934 reinvent model


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a fan of the grill.


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Loved the car until I saw the front. What the hell are BMW thinking with that UGLY grill!!! No way I'd buy it...


----------



## essroy (Aug 24, 2020)

Had a chat with my dealer recently and asked him how are the sales of the new 4-series with the rather 'ugly' grills. He says people complain whenever there's a change in the design but his 20 years at the dealership tells him that people get used to the new look and there's always a first-time customer without a bias towards the old look.


----------



## tatkins (Apr 3, 2011)

mystich5 said:


> Love the look of the car except that FUGLY grill.


I totally agree I stop my
BMW purchasing at 2020 . I have an 2015 M4 f83 and would love a new one. Not until that y
ugly grill goes bye-bye


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Marracoonda said:


> Loved the car until I saw the front. What the hell are BMW thinking with that UGLY grill!!! No way I'd buy it...


Precisely my feeling too! I find the new buck tooth rat grill very unattractive and will not buy a BMW with that schnoz.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Never thought Id say this:

can you make the front license plate WAY bigger?



Im reminded of those concept cars, where you look at it and say "yeah, well- Im sure they'll fix that".....


----------



## MPOSING (Aug 5, 2008)

Every day I am more and more grateful for my stunning timeless e39 m5...


----------



## bryanjb (Feb 4, 2018)

Do the kreepy bauhaus models keep attention sufficiently _off_ the megafugly grill work?


----------



## bryanjb (Feb 4, 2018)

essroy said:


> Had a chat with my dealer recently and asked him how are the sales of the new 4-series with the rather 'ugly' grills. He says people complain whenever there's a change in the design but his 20 years at the dealership tells him that people get used to the new look and there's always a first-time customer without a bias towards the old look.


Except when the new look goes into the visual waste bin of history. Many forgotten examples. The newer lexus is also a no buy, and this looks like a bolder bigger badder competition with that. Remember the Fiat Multipla, the Ford Edsel, or the Pontiac Aztek? All failures that were intended to define a new visual language for their brands. FAIL BMW, this is in the same category.

Keeping my '11 E91 for its sheer beauty.


----------



## bryanjb (Feb 4, 2018)

A8540TDI said:


> Precisely my feeling too! I find the new buck tooth rat grill very unattractive and will not buy a BMW with that schnoz.


That is a comparison that will stick, in fact can't see one now without seeing the rat. Corp design departments are supposed to anticipate this sort of thing...


----------



## kspenser (Sep 18, 2019)

essroy said:


> Had a chat with my dealer recently and asked him how are the sales of the new 4-series with the rather 'ugly' grills. He says people complain whenever there's a change in the design but his 20 years at the dealership tells him that people get used to the new look and there's always a first-time customer without a bias towards the old look.


Curious if the dealer had any guesses about the price....I just read an article from one of the major Auto-mag's saying the rumor is it will START in the mid $80's !?!?!?!?! I can't handle or understand these price-points...if it's anywhere close to that it's DOA. All of these brands want to pat themselves on the back about how they're doing this for the environment when in reality they only care about squeezing a ton of profit out of early-adopters who realize these EV's are strictly status symbols. It's sad really...if BMW really wants to take the market by storm and make a difference then put it in the $50K range and make it a reality for people that want variety and don't want to settle for a Tesla.


----------



## ericbass (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh.....my bad, is the grill to cool the battery off? If so....why you gotta make it cranky and what not?


----------



## ericbass (Dec 12, 2013)

bryanjb said:


> Except when the new look goes into the visual waste bin of history. Many forgotten examples. The newer lexus is also a no buy, and this looks like a bolder bigger badder competition with that. Remember the Fiat Multipla, the Ford Edsel, or the Pontiac Aztek? All failures that were intended to define a new visual language for their brands. FAIL BMW, this is in the same category.
> 
> Keeping my '11 E91 for its sheer beauty.


OK...but even Walter White had to come out of that Aztec!


----------



## Skeep (Feb 5, 2014)

BMW used to embody a solid sense of "style" but this rush to the future leaves me empty. All the cars and SUVs look identical now. Remember the days, oh yeah, the 2002 model the Zs the 3 series, and 7 series; they were their own style and this lineup is devoid of that stylish affection we used to feel for their predecessors. Regrets. I'll not purchase one of these, not interested in gee wiz technology and brash lines.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

The grill is a deal killer for us. Lexus chased us away with the ugly front end. If BMW goes the way of the big grill I don't know where we will go, but it won't be in our garage.


----------



## Skeep (Feb 5, 2014)

Agreed on that. Everything was going just fine until designers decided to make things better. Sometimes, perhaps more often than not, less is more.


----------



## Skeep (Feb 5, 2014)

That's funny, I fundamentally agree with your analysis LOL


----------



## KRZY1MAC (Dec 20, 2020)

Eli Madero said:


> Get a glimpse of the first-ever, all-electric BMW i4!
> 
> View attachment 1026385
> 
> ...


I like it. Not a fan of the grill though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2020)

Not that into the grill..


----------



## tatkins (Apr 3, 2011)

It finally came to me it looks like the nasal holes in a 💀 skull. Look at one and it clear no longer a kidney!!!


----------

